# Is PS2 worth buying right now ?



## WarriorWithin (Apr 28, 2010)

1. Is PS2 worth buying right now ? in what ways 

2. Good Graphics ? There are still games getting released for this console.. but are they good enough.. i mean bearable graphics... ? similar to a GeForce 5 series PC gaming experience ?


----------



## max_demon (Apr 28, 2010)

PS2 Still have a large Library of great games and a good vfm entertainment center . the graphics are awsome on normal TVs as the resoultion is PAL or NTSC only.


----------



## azzu (Apr 28, 2010)

Sorry for hijacking the Thread
Iam not a great game addict so i dont like spending much on cpu (for gaming way) 
though i occasionally enjoy gaming (as i dont have a gaming rig iam left alone )
what iam thinking is getting ps2 for gaming and wat format of videos can it play ?
and does it support Pendrive's ? (sorry for dumb questions)
and also i dont have hd tv , just a plain 29" flat tv
so plz help


----------



## azzu (Apr 29, 2010)

bump..........


----------



## SunnyChahal (Apr 29, 2010)

azzu said:


> Sorry for hijacking the Thread
> Iam not a great game addict so i dont like spending much on cpu (for gaming way)
> though i occasionally enjoy gaming (as i dont have a gaming rig iam left alone )
> what iam thinking is getting ps2 for gaming and wat format of videos can it play ?
> ...



You should definitely go for PS2 if you have a budget of around 6k. It's a kick-ass gaming console with huge library of games. It doesn't run many formats but you can hack it easily to run most of the formats.

PS2 looks great on a normal TV. You need not worry about that.


----------



## neerajvohra (Apr 29, 2010)

azzu said:


> Sorry for hijacking the Thread
> Iam not a great game addict so i dont like spending much on cpu (for gaming way)
> though i occasionally enjoy gaming (as i dont have a gaming rig iam left alone )
> what iam thinking is getting ps2 for gaming and wat format of videos can it play ?
> ...



You should have searched the forum for your questions :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1210069&postcount=7
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=125117
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=124600&highlight=ps2

You can play all divx,avi and mp3 format by modding your ps2 and using sms player.

It does support pendrive and usb hdd..check this out :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1210069&postcount=7

I am using it with 29' flat samsung tv and this 6k console is still my fav.


----------



## azzu (Apr 29, 2010)

guys thx for the Xcellent reviews
can some one explain me how does modding help Ps2 and is it necessecry to mod ps2 (just think i wud play :HHHHHHH: games  )
i googled but cudnt find anything


----------



## neerajvohra (Apr 29, 2010)

azzu said:


> guys thx for the Xcellent reviews
> can some one explain me how does modding help Ps2 and is it necessecry to mod ps2 (just think i wud play :HHHHHHH: games  )
> i googled but cudnt find anything




modding help ps2 to play pirated games...if you can buy genuine games..then there is no need to mod..


----------



## azzu (Apr 29, 2010)

^ thx then ill look for the modded one


----------



## neerajvohra (Apr 30, 2010)

azzu said:


> ^ thx then ill look for the modded one



My pleasure


----------

